# replacing smev thermocouple



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Not having three hands (always the case), not being an engineer, and not wishing to hammer it in as it cost me £30-ish, how do I get the star clip thingy over the new thermocouple, PLEASE?

Perhaps if I had a largish G-cramp! :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An 8mm or maybe bigger deep socket, a length or copper tube etc, maybe a ring spanner, it just needs to be smaller than the outer ring and bigger than the TC really, use gentle pushing force just enough to push it on, don't hit it with anything.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> An 8mm or maybe bigger deep socket, a length or copper tube etc, maybe a ring spanner, it just needs to be smaller than the outer ring and bigger than the TC really, use gentle pushing force just enough to push it on, don't hit it with anything.


Thanks Kev.

Found the problem: the supplied fastener had an inner diameter which was much too small. It just wouldn't go on.

Will have to re-use the old one, albeit it a bit rusty!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Thanks Kev.
> 
> Found the problem: the supplied fastener had an inner diameter which was much too small. It just wouldn't go on.
> 
> Will have to re-use the old one, albeit it a bit rusty!


Well sussed, you'd think they'd send the right star clip :roll:

So long as it stays put you'll be fine, don't chuck the wrong one away though


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

All sorted now and re-assembled and gas-tight.

Apparently Smev do a blu-tack like substance to seal the hob to worktop. No additional adhesive needed.

Does anyone know an equivalent from a plumbers' merchant? I have rung around and can't find anything.

There is a Smev product available online from here:

https://shop.ukwhitegoods.co.uk/764...d5UMlun8BXypN3EFBfJf6GY602PponsvasBoC1xvw_wcB

But 9 quid?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> All sorted now and re-assembled and gas-tight.
> 
> Apparently Smev do a blu-tack like substance to seal the hob to worktop. No additional adhesive needed.
> 
> ...


Specsavers for you me laddo , that's for a SmeG, might work though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used Black Stixall to seal mine, but it was fixed using the supplied screws and fittings.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Specsavers for you me laddo , that's for a SmeG, might work though


Gee, that probably explains why I got a job at The Grauniad in the seventies :wink2:

There is a Hecas shop nearby in Rochdale, so will pop along there. They stock heat resistant silicone. Will use that. Was originally stuck down with silicone, and of course, hidden fasteners which I have still got.

Thanks again Kev. :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Gee, that probably explains why I got a job at The Grauniad in the seventies :wink2:
> 
> There is a Hecas shop nearby in Rochdale, so will pop along there. They stock heat resistant silicone. Will use that. Was originally stuck down with silicone, and of course, hidden fasteners which I have still got.
> 
> Thanks again Kev. :kiss:


That's okay sweetness:kiss::kiss:

Had to google that one  

If you're talking a standard Smev hob, then it won't get hot tat far from the burners, I only used sealant as I had an oven below it, and didn't want any spills to get onto the electrics


----------

